
How Apple Plans to Change the Way You Use the Next iPhone - matco11
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-30/how-apple-plans-to-change-the-way-you-use-the-next-iphone
======
myrandomcomment
If all this is true then it sucks. Oh, not because of the phone as that seems
cool! The issue is I want to be suprised at the Apple event. That is part of
the fun. I hate all these leaks.

~~~
vosper
... don't read the leaks, then?

~~~
myrandomcomment
Sure because it is not like the information is not front and center on a ton
of sites home pages? A picture of the phone was on the front page of Ars
Technica a few days back IIRC.

------
cameldrv
I'm disappointed by the facial recognition authentication. I had it on my
Nexus 4 and it was annoying. You can't discreetly unlock your phone in your
lap or in your pocket and steal a glance at a notification, or use the phone
in any number of other scenarios unless the phone is square with your face.
Touchid was perfect for this.

~~~
mercer
How can you be disappointed by something that hasn't been released yet?

------
spyspy
I want the base model to have 64GB. That's the sweet spot for how much data I
keep on my phone (and I suspect I'm not alone). I'm afraid Apple is going to
cripple the base model somehow in order to keep us paying for higher capacity
ones.

~~~
eridius
It sounds like what you really mean is "I want the 64GB model to be cheaper".

But really, the lowest-tier price should not be the "sweet spot" for storage,
because why should all the people who want less than the "sweet spot" have to
pay for that extra storage? The "sweet spot" should be the middle tier.

~~~
Shank
It should be noted that, on iPhones, there is no 64gb model offered. It's
32gb, 128, and 256. On the Jet Black, it starts at 128.

~~~
eridius
True. And I think that's a recognition of the fact that 128GB is actually the
sweet spot, not 64GB. Meanwhile there is a sizable number of people who don't
really need any storage at all, which is why the 32GB model exists.

~~~
nrb
I think it has more to do with price anchoring the 128GB one, to make it look
like a great value compared to the 32GB, since another large price bump only
brings you another doubling of (dubiously useful) storage from there.

Also, 32GB is bordering on unusable in late 2017 when many of the "essential"
apps are taking up hundreds of MB or more, each and the phone records 4K video
at 60fps.

~~~
eridius
As I've said in other comments, there is a big chunk of users that use
effectively no storage at all, and would in fact be perfectly happy with the
16GB that used to be the lowest tier. I think Apple only bumped it to 32GB for
PR reasons (well, and to help with OTA updates, because it was too easy to use
up enough space on the 16GB model that there wasn't room for an OTA update).

------
hilti
I really do wonder where Bloomberg got all this predictions from and looking
forward to the 9/13 when they have to update this article.

Either the author didn't know about future tense or he just tried to give his
employer some traffic.

It's just stupid to pretend that you details which of course are well secretly
kept.

~~~
tristanj
Bloomberg hired the author (Mark Gurman) from 9to5Mac last year.
[https://www.recode.net/2016/6/1/11835514/bloomberg-mark-
gurm...](https://www.recode.net/2016/6/1/11835514/bloomberg-mark-gurman-apple-
scoop)

He was a senior editor there. His 9to5Mac bio shows quite a stellar track
record

[https://9to5mac.com/author/markgurman/](https://9to5mac.com/author/markgurman/)

------
pavement

      inductive charging
    

What about the headphone jack?

~~~
headcanon
What about it? its gone, its never coming back. Frankly I'd rather have the
waterproofing features that a lack of a headphone jack gives you than one. I
use bluetooth speakers much more than I plug in a 3.5mm jack on my current
android.

~~~
arvinsim
Oh please. Samsung managed to have a waterproof phone with a headphone jack.

~~~
zimpenfish
And how much profit do they make on each one compared to Apple?

